

SpaceX DSCOVR mission launching in less than an hour - oliwary
http://www.ustream.tv/nasahdtv

======
oliwary
Hi! I submitted this for those that want to follow the launch live, which is
usually really fun.

The launch is going to happen in less than an hour, countdown here:
[http://spacexstats.com/mission.php?launch=20](http://spacexstats.com/mission.php?launch=20)

Reddit has all the information:
[http://www.reddit.com/r/spacex/comments/2uuskl/rspacex_dscov...](http://www.reddit.com/r/spacex/comments/2uuskl/rspacex_dscovr_official_launch_discussion_updates/)

The first stage is going to try to land on a drone ship, but the trajectory is
a lot harder than last time.

~~~
lewisenator
Launch aborted. :-(

------
ChuckMcM
Now a day later possibly going

